# Manton-Smith bicycles



## JKT (Apr 13, 2014)

I have a prewar Manton-Smith  bike lok  gold eagle  bicycle. does anyone know what years this company was in business ?? I can't find much info on these bikes....thanks for any information you can share , John


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 13, 2014)

Need some pictures! I don't think M&S were around very long.. but I'm no expert on them, but I would love to see some pictures


----------



## rickyd (Apr 13, 2014)

*m&s*

I own a nonpareil made by manton and smith. Search Nonpareil for a picture on the cabe. Have about a ten page copy of a thirty something catalog private message me with your address, I'll send a copy for cost. Rick


----------



## JKT (Apr 19, 2014)

does anyone know the years Manton & Smith was in business ???


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 19, 2014)

Not exactly sure but I believe from about 1936 to 1953 or so. I've seen bikes listed as 36 and believe they were done by the mid fifties. 

Post a picture of your bike perhaps can tell you more about it. Here's a couple from the late thirties.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 19, 2014)

I believe this is the bike JKT is referring to. Has anyone seen this style frame before? 36-37?


----------



## JKT (Apr 19, 2014)

yes !! this is the bike... thank you for posting a pic of it Chris !! John


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 21, 2014)

Here's an old photocopy of a similar Manton & Smith.


----------



## coin1812 (Apr 21, 2014)

I was going to buy this bike. Nice buy. It was just about 30 minutes from my place.


----------



## JKT (Apr 21, 2014)

I talked to the owner for quite a while and he said he had a few other people interested in it. my brother lives in Sugar Grove, also about 30 minuets from where it was, and the seller delivered it to his house. I will be picking it up in a few weeks...cds2323 was nice enough to post the above photo of one for a reference.. makes mine look sick.. but gives me something to work towards !!!    thanks Chris !!


----------

